

Are Cameras the New Guns? - ericcumbee
http://gizmodo.com/5553765/are-cameras-the-new-guns

======
DigitalSea
If other states in the US start implementing these so-called privacy laws,
society is in big trouble. I think sometimes the people in charge forget law
enforcement at the end of the day are humans and humans make mistakes whether
intentionally or unintentionally. We need people keeping law enforcement
honest, I don't see the harm in recording police if it's for purposes of
evidence in a court case.

It's a case of, "if you're in public and funded by tax payers, are you
entitled to that much privacy?" everyone is entitled to a certain level of
privacy, but if law enforcement who are potentially misaligned in the morals
department are making unjust arrests, there needs to be accountability here to
keep the system as honest as possible.

Every time I see any kind of police activity taking place in public, I pull
out my phone. It's not illegal here in Australia (yet) and who knows if this
TPP agreement has some clause stipulating citizens of participating countries
cannot record law enforcement. I always will regardless of the law.

It's sad that it's a class 1 felony in some states which means you could spend
4-15 years in prison. In Australia a life sentence is 25 years, heck a 15 year
prison sentence is what I'd expect a rapist to get not someone filming the
police...

------
chrisbennet
Note: article is from 2010

